# Breast Cancer Walk Pics



## Momof4 (Nov 6, 2011)

My family & I walked with our team of 150 this morning in beautiful Balboa Park. We were walking in of honor of my friend and in memory of my BBF/Mom!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 6, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! I love the second picture. You have a very happy family from what I've seen.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

awesome 

Thanks for sharing the photos, you all look very happy.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

That is sooo cool!!! Love the pictures, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

You all seem...      
What a great atmosphere it would be around your family, Great pics...BTW!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 6, 2011)

hi, thats some family you have there. good job. nice pictures.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 6, 2011)

It is a very inspirational walk!! Some people think it's going to be depressing but it's the total opposite. 
This is my 3rd year and will continue in my mom's memory!! I was just so surprised my kids didn't complain walking 3 miles. They whine while walking up a hill to the car after school and it's like 100yards. We went to Old Town afterwards and had Bloody Mary's and mexican food!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 6, 2011)

great walk!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2011)

But Mom, there is walking and then there is walking!  To bad the pictures could not capture the other person there walking beside you and beaming so proudly... your Mother.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool thing to do..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice pictures, GREAT cause! Who could ask for anything more!?!


----------

